# Need an opinion on this tree



## Buzznutsoz (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi all,
I'm not usually in this section but I would like to get some opinions on this tree, all I can tell you is that it's a gum of some description and looks to have some sort of problem going on, it's dropped limbs in the past big ones as well and I'm thinking it's going to do it again.


----------



## sac-climber (Nov 25, 2014)

Height and DBH?


----------



## treeseer (Nov 25, 2014)

Looks like cracks from leaning. pic of whole tree possible?


----------



## redoakneck (Nov 25, 2014)

Lightning strike??? Looks split. Don't know much about trees in OZ, heard they are as hard as concrete.


----------



## Buzznutsoz (Nov 26, 2014)

treeseer said:


> Looks like cracks from leaning. pic of whole tree possible?



Sure I'll grab one for you and post it up, the height isn't huge but big enough I think to cause some damage.


----------



## derwoodii (Nov 26, 2014)

i reckon you got a _Eucalyptus cladocalyx_ there commonly known as Sugar Gum and its poor form & structure is due that its regrowth from a old left behind stump with predictable poor trunk tapper to open lanky limb (that's a scientific description ) canopy with obvious trunk bark wounds. These species of tree in this form will shed limbs more often than most make them un worthy as garden tree.
Observations done my conclusion is,,, sox it, deck that thing fast as you please & covert it to next winters fire wood and plant a few nicer suitable fence line garden trees in its place. 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eucalyptus_cladocalyx


----------



## Buzznutsoz (Nov 26, 2014)

Thank you and your right about a left over stump, I had a good look and wondered that myself , I think I should be able to find a chainsaw to do the job.
I have another couple of trees here that I might get your opinion on, I'll get some pics and post them up.
Cheers


----------



## treeseer (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks for pic; yes torsion cracks from twisting in the wind.

If you value the tree you can still plant those new ones whilst retaining the old. Clip back the lankiest, whippiest limbs to lessen twisting, which wood is not built to withstand much of. Easy peasy to reduce if you have a pole saw.

With less stress the wounds can grow new tissue and might wind up stronger than an uncracked trunk. Crown can be condensed and provide good bird habitat. Should be a sustainable solution.

PS this tree could be a useful indicator of NOT removing a lot of lower limbs on any tree, aka liontailing, in general.


----------



## Roots Growmore (Dec 8, 2014)

Deinitely wind twisting. Maybe from over-pruning? Make sure you keep those open areas clean from disease!


----------



## treeseer (Dec 12, 2014)

Wind twisting due to underpruning of heavy ends.


----------



## Wildland_Firefighter (Jan 3, 2015)

Looks like a canker which can form from damaging the tree earlier in its age


----------



## Buzznutsoz (Jan 3, 2015)

I've got a few more for you guys to have a look at ill post them up


----------



## Buzznutsoz (Jan 4, 2015)

Have a look at these ones, and with the last pic could someone tell me the cause of this and what is likly to be the outcome of these cracks.
Thanks


----------



## Wildland_Firefighter (Jan 4, 2015)

Looks like another canker.

As the tree grows the cracks may become larger.

Tree must've been damaged many times...usually by lawnmowers at a younger age or weedeaters

Looks like a fungus in the first picture. Most prune cut wounds need to be sealed once they are cut to prevent disease and bugs.


----------

